# Stowe 1/4/10



## RootDKJ (Jan 4, 2010)

Stowe is great today. Cold and fresh snow with 20+ mph winds. Sunny, snowing and empty. Having a blast. Pics later.


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Jan 4, 2010)

stoweked for you.


----------



## tarponhead (Jan 4, 2010)

I'm jelous!

Did you use the Stowe card from Blue? How does that work? (i.e., can you just flash your Blue pass at the window to pay discounted rate or are you marched off for a picture and get a card?)


----------



## RootDKJ (Jan 4, 2010)

tarponhead said:


> I'm jelous!
> 
> Did you use the Stowe card from Blue? How does that work? (i.e., can you just flash your Blue pass at the window to pay discounted rate or are you marched off for a picture and get a card?)


Couldn't be easier.  Go to the Group Sales desk, show them your Blue Pass.  They will photocopy it, and have you sign a form and presto. They print you a Stowe card.  Next time, I can just go to the window and show them the actual Stowe card and then pay as usual.  Card is also good for "points" for anything you purchase on the mountain.


----------



## 4aprice (Jan 4, 2010)

Good job Root.  You hit the motherlode.  Just the way you want it to be at Stowe, chock full of snow.  Explore and have fun.

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## RootDKJ (Jan 4, 2010)

Conditions were nice today.  A consistent dry chalky powder almost every where.  A few trials were completely wind blown glaciers through (Nose Dive).  Started the day off the Forerunner Quad then made my way over to the Gondi until around 1, then back over to the Quad.  I guess Stowe isn't happy with what they got from the storm, and they were setting up a lot of snowmaking.

I skied +25K vertical today.  I'm happy with that.


----------



## Beast_Ed (Jan 4, 2010)

Wow I've never seen Stowe so flat after a big storm.  Was there a blind skier event on every run or something?


----------



## frozencorn (Jan 5, 2010)

Beast_Ed said:


> Wow I've never seen Stowe so flat after a big storm.  Was there a blind skier event on every run or something?



My thoughts exactly. What gives?


----------



## riverc0il (Jan 5, 2010)

Check out JD's Opposite Storm thread. All the snow fell on the Underhill side of the ridge and the ski resort side got blasted by wind. The usual winners did not do so well with this storm.


----------



## 4aprice (Jan 5, 2010)

Hey Root:  

Just out of interest, will you ski Spruce or just Mansfield?  I'm one of those who likes to explore and would hit Spruce at least for an afternoon but I know everyones not like that.

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## KevinF (Jan 5, 2010)

Beast_Ed said:


> Wow I've never seen Stowe so flat after a big storm.  Was there a blind skier event on every run or something?



What big storm?  I was there from the 1st to the 3rd.  Biggest snowfall was on the night of the 2nd.  Couple inches fell, but the wind (everything was on hold except the triple in the morning) blasted it all to who-knows-where.  Hayride, Centerline, Nosedive, Liftline, Gulch -- all had some serious glaciers or rocks poking through (all had some really nice sections as well).  It was fun skiing, but it's not "awesome" conditions up there -- yet.


----------



## RootDKJ (Jan 5, 2010)

4aprice said:


> Hey Root:
> 
> Just out of interest, will you ski Spruce or just Mansfield?  I'm one of those who likes to explore and would hit Spruce at least for an afternoon but I know everyones not like that.
> 
> ...


I did make my way over to Spruce today, but it was much windier over there do I didn't stay there long.


----------



## JD (Jan 6, 2010)

KevinF said:


> What big storm?  I was there from the 1st to the 3rd.  Biggest snowfall was on the night of the 2nd.  Couple inches fell, but the wind (everything was on hold except the triple in the morning) blasted it all to who-knows-where.  Hayride, Centerline, Nosedive, Liftline, Gulch -- all had some serious glaciers or rocks poking through (all had some really nice sections as well).  It was fun skiing, but it's not "awesome" conditions up there -- yet.



I skiied mansfiled on the 3rd and it was retardedly deep.  Certainly not on the ski area trails, but that's pretty much how Stowe is after a wind storm.  There were avalanches in the notch, snow was so deep on the Long Trail it took us almost 3 hours to get to Taft, which was half burried.  Gotta know where to go on days like that........in the gullies you were straight up leaving trenches.   Deepest day of the year by far.....until today hopefully!


----------

